# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  KittySpring, water fountain, Desimore Inc., USA

## Airicist

kittyspring.com

youtube.com/channel/UCGAcM-KWmzLb65KCT5BhoRQ

facebook.com/kittyspring.fountain

"KittySpring - The most cat-friendly fountain" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The most cat-friendly water fountain on Earth | KittySpring

Jul 15, 2020




> Non-electric, gravity-driven, noiseless, stable and whiskers-friendly water fountain your cat will fall in love with. Made from 100% safe, FDA approved materials KittySpring will provide 2 day supply to your cat.

----------

